# Still need Creatine?



## BuffChick510 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi, my girlfriend has started her first cycle of roids and we're wondering does she still need to take creatine.  She's a big Cell-Tech fan but I'm not sure if she needs it now.  Should she continue with it or should she only take it when she is off cycle?  And lastly, do you think Creatine is beneficial or just a waste of money?

Thanks much!
Buffchick510


----------



## max lift (Dec 13, 2005)

hellow buffchick ,

I can only comment on myself I set the  creatine aside while on cycle and go back on during pct,

 I don’t know how that all works for a girl?

IMO creatine is a solid supplement and I regard it as high as whey and vitamins


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Dec 13, 2005)

i use year round... great stuff helps recovorey


----------

